# Possible Banks County lease - any interest?



## DYI hunting (Apr 26, 2006)

I am working on a local land owner to allow me to lease their land that is almost 400 acres.  The 400 acres has RARELY been hunted.  It butts up to the small tract of land I have hunting for many years.  If I cannot lease all 400 acres, I hope to at least lease part of their land.  If I can get it, it might be pretty expenesive, but as my pictures should tell you below, it would be worth it.

Here are links to posts with pictures of the larger bucks I have taken off the small adjacent tract I hunt.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=37332
These pictures in the tread were taken off the adjacent property to what I am trying to lease:  second buck.jpg (2002), third buck.jpg (2002) and holly rack.jpg (2003).  The buck holly rack.jpg is the largest I have taken off the adjacent property.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=37050
I took the larger buck in this trail cam picture last year (2005).

As you can see I have taken a decent buck off the adjacent property (took 2 in 2002) the last few years except 2004 when I didn't hunt much and only took a doe that year.  This area is really covered up in does, I often see 2 to 8 per sitting.  Last year I passed up on several 4 and 6 pointers and many spikes to get the big buck in the trail cam picture.  I have pass on probably five 8 pointers that I couldn't get a clean shot on, or were too small or were smaller than what I had already taken that year.


----------



## khyde (Apr 26, 2006)

*Pm*

PM Sent

Thanks


----------



## CHEVY3 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Banks county*

I am looking for a club depending on price I might be interested if it is affordable I'm in Lumpkin county Thanks John


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

Might be interested


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't have a price yet or an idea of how many members (if I can get the land).  The offer I made the owner hasn't made much progress.  I am going to up the cash offer this weekend and see where that gets me.

I really don't want to bring in too many people.  I guess it depends on the final price I can get land at.


----------



## Lonesome Pine G.C. (Apr 26, 2006)

i'm interested! let me know.


----------



## stev (Apr 26, 2006)

interested let me know


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 27, 2006)

Count me in as well....keep us updated
Unicoidawg


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 27, 2006)

The list of people interested is growing.  I really hope I can get this land, but it is still just a possibility.  I figure it is a decent to good possibility, but so far nothing has looked promissing.

There are 9 guys who have showed interest in a possible club in Banks County so far.  If I get it, I don't know how many of those would actually join since there hasn't been a price set yet.  It may or may not be worth the cost, but I will get it anyway because I really want to hunt it.


----------



## CARVER (Apr 27, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Apr 28, 2006)

Id definitely be interested!  I live in North East Hall co!!! Email or PM with any info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWbowhunter (Apr 28, 2006)

I would be intrested. Email me or call. 
Kevin
armchairbiologist@yahoo.com
770-965-3242


----------



## DYI hunting (May 3, 2006)

Landowner was not at home this weekend when I went by.  My wife is going by there today right after work and speak to her.

I will update any info I find out.


----------



## DYI hunting (May 3, 2006)

Ok, here is where we are at.  Landowner said if she does lease her land, I have first dibs on it.  She said she will consider me leasing her land and let me know back.  

That is not a yes, but still it is not a no either.   

Now I am going to work on the other neighbor.


----------



## khyde (May 3, 2006)

*Great!*

That is great news!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 3, 2006)

That's better than a flat no!!!!!!! Put on your happy face.
Unicoidawg


----------



## FrogGeek (May 3, 2006)

yes, be the good American....good luck


----------



## Retired Army Guy (May 3, 2006)

FrogGeek said:
			
		

> yes, be the good American....good luck



my wife was logged on instead of me oops


----------



## abuice34 (May 6, 2006)

sounds great.  just let us know if you need anything.:


----------



## DYI hunting (May 11, 2006)

If you can find another lease, you might want to go with it and not hold out for this one.

Still no word from the landowner either way.  I am not going to push her for a response but I probably will drop by this weekend or next and see where we are at. 

I have though about telling her a price per acre I can pay.  Anyone got a suggestion what I should offer her, PLEASE PM me. 

Ya'll have seen my pictures of the local deer.  I could not even begin to describe the property since I have never walked  it.  From what I have seen from the adjacent property and what I know of the local area:

-300 to 400 acres all connected, with at least 2 access points
-Rolling property with at least 2 creeks but probably much more.
-Backs up to 100 acres of very THICK unhuntable 12-15 year old paper company pines.  The other side of the pines is a swampy/lowland area of maybe 10 - 25 acres. 
-Other sides of the property mostly back up to fields and pastures.
-No adjacent houses or at least not very many.
-Looks like part of the property has had all the pines logged out about 15 years ago.  Left a mixture of 15 year old hardwoods, thicketts, old growth hardwoods.
-I would guess 10% would be too thick to hunt.
-Few small clearings of around 1/4 acre.  No pasture land or fields.
-Old logging roads provide access to at least part of the property.
-I don't think it has been seriously hunted since 1994 or 1995.  I only know of occassional family memebers hunting it since then.
-Too many does, but also a good selection of what I consider nice bucks (see my pictures).  The deer fighting picture was taken about 75 yards from this property.
-I see deer almost every trip to the adjacent property, especially in November where I sometimes count as many as 8 to 15 deer a setting.
-I don't think she would let anyone camp on the property.  
-There should be decent access to all of the property by ATV.


----------



## DYI hunting (May 11, 2006)

Now for some preliminary rules, just in case I do get the property.  This may weed out some of the interest, but it will be my club and it is my neighbor.  Some of these are just general ideas (the club members will suggest and vote on the final rules).  The rules that are underlined are definite club rules for my club.  I would like to make this a QDMA club, but that would be up to the members.  I would hope to limit taking small bucks somehow, maybe require 5 point or better bucks taken.  BUT, for member's young children, I would like no minimum rack size requirement.  

-No alcohol on the property, period
-No leaving trash on the property 
-No loud music 
-No rowdy behavior
-No target practicing during the hunting season (you might be able to on my property).
-No mud bogging or damaging the property
-No cutting wood or trails except minor amounts of small brush and possibly very small sapplings
-No ATV traffic except for going to and from stands and only on logging roads (I would like to keep this to a minimum
-No camping or staying overnight on the property
-Only your younger children and spouse can hunt (possible parents also)
-2 or 3 family hunt days where other family member can hunt with you
-No hunting within sight of the landowners home or chicken houses
-No taking deer with 4 points or less
-Member's children under ____ years old can take any legal deer
-Some sort of peg board, map or other means of marking your hunting site where others will not walk all over you.
-No volation of any game laws.
-No stalk hunting

Depending on the violation, anything from a warning to a small fine to being kicked out of the club.  Violation of any game laws, violence against a member, property damage, or alcohol use will get you imediatly kicked out of the club.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 11, 2006)

i am also interested...i believe you are the one i leased the jackson county land from last year...please let me know when you figure something out...it would probably just be me and my dad if it worked out to where we could get in on it.


----------



## T-Bone (May 11, 2006)

Put me on the list too.


----------



## DYI hunting (May 11, 2006)

I will let everybody know what I hear.  How many members would be a good number for a 300 acre lease? 400 acre lease?

bradpatt03, yeah it's me.  Did you want us to talk to the landowner from the Jackson County lease for you so you can lease it directly?


----------



## Retired Army Guy (May 11, 2006)

Sill very interested,  just sent ya a PM


----------



## Dana Young (May 11, 2006)

still interested


----------



## DYI hunting (May 12, 2006)

For those interested in the Banks County Lease:

I am going to make an offer Saturday evening.  Lets figure on the high side and say I have to offer up $10.00 per acre for 300 acres of huntable land.  I hope to get it cheaper, but lets figure on the high side just in case.

Please email georgeandhope@aol.com or PM which quantity of members and price per membership you are willing to pay.  I don't know the exact number of acres she has so give me a response to both 300 and 400 acres. Also, please let me know if you have to have more than one membership.  

THESE ARE NOT SET IN STONE, rather just and idea of what to offer and how many members we might be looking at.

300 acres @ $10 per acre
4 members - $750 each (75 acres/hunter)
6 members - $500 each (50 acres/hunter)
8 members - $375 each (37 acres/hunter)
10 members - $300 each (30 acres/hunter)

400 acres @ $10 per acre
4 members - $1000 each (100 acres/hunter)
6 members - $667 each (66 acres/hunter)
8 members - $500 each (50 acres/hunter)
10 members - $400 each (40 acres/hunter)
12 members -  $334 each (33 acres/hunter)


----------



## DYI hunting (May 12, 2006)

I updated the ratios for lower numbers of hunters.  The first 3 memberships are spoken for.  

Me (of course) - Gun/Muzzleloader only. Hunt most Saturdays and some Sundays
2 of my In-Laws - Gun/Muzzleloader only. Hunt only Saturdays

The three of us will also be hunting the adjacent tract which means we might not hunt the club every weekend.


----------



## abuice34 (May 18, 2006)

*banks co*

just checking in to see if you have heard anything.


----------



## dherrin (May 22, 2006)

*Membership*

I am interested in you club in banks county if you are able to put something togeather.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 22, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## DYI hunting (May 23, 2006)

Shoot, I forgot to post an update Saturday.  Sorry guys!

She said I could hunt, but she didn't know about letting a club in.  She said she maybe willing to let a few members in if they are all good Christian men.  I am hoping to get her to allow 4 to 6 of us.  I will update when I hear more.


----------



## abuice34 (May 23, 2006)

Sounds good. Thanks for the update.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (May 26, 2006)

interested also.


----------



## Ricochet (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm interested.


----------



## greywolf (Jun 11, 2006)

let me know


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 14, 2006)

BAD NEWS.  I just checked in with my wife on this property.  My wife called the land owner and the land owner doesn't want anyone else to hunt it except for me.

So for now at least, there will not be a club.  Hopefully though I can sweet talk her into letting at least a few members in.

Sorry guys!  I knew it was a long shot, but it was worth a chance.  I will still keep trying!  

Also, I came across this picture of the 8 pointer my father-in-law took on the adjacent property last year.  Even though the club looks like it fell thorough, I figured I would post it anyway.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks like he caught it in a rear naked choke and the buck didn't tap so he choked it out....

Nice buck


----------

